# Looking for a good rocker in Baltimore, MD



## mane3215 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys, not sure if this is the right forum to post this in or not. I am looking for a good rocker for a house I just built, I think its about 3500 sq'.

If someone here is interested, or knows a good company please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Try shooting evolve a PM, he's rocking your area. 
I don't know if he's any good.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/evolve991-84


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Try shooting evolve a PM, he's rocking your area.
> I don't know if he's any good.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/evolve991-84


From what I've gathered he seems to be a pretty well top notched hanger ..I would Love have him down here for EVER!!! :whistling2:

I'VE kept up with evolve since I joined DWT He's the best hanger In Maryland as far i'm concerned ...The man knows his ****! :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Evolve is the man:thumbsup:


----------



## mane3215 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, Ill drop him a line!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

WOW!! Thanks for the good word guys!! [insert blush icon here]
Moore I wish I could travel down your way, I like finishers who make our work look good :thumbup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wasting a month-plus,missing out on several small regular jobs and agreeing to drop my price for this guy is THE Biggest Regret I have in 23 years of self employment.....and trust me I have a few big regrets already.

Any more like this and I'll have to change my tag from Evolve to Regress....or even Drown:furious::jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your not alone Brother ..I just finished up one That I should have run away from.
In fact..When I first looked At It That little voice Inside my head told me to'' walk away you dumb mofo!!'' But...I didn't listen! 

I lost my ass on 126 sheets !!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> Your not alone Brother ..I just finished up one That I should have run away from.
> In fact..When I first looked At It That little voice Inside my head told me to'' walk away you dumb mofo!!'' But...I didn't listen!
> 
> I lost my ass on 126 sheets !!!


I hear u moore somtimes just gotta listen to your guts.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys only have yourselves to blame. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj4nJ1YEAp4


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rocker do NOT throw no Kenny Rogers at me!!!! Sh*t ain't right man.

Moore I've taken beatings before but I went all in on this and was not ,in any way, ready to DO so. Everyone encouraged me to go for it (family) and "had my back" because *broke!!!?!?! *
Everything was "Ready To Rock" ....except speakerwires,plumbing,framing,electrical,heat,and and and and.....but we 'had plenty to do'.
Then my truck eats a serpentine bracket. On a Friday.
Fixed....back to .....work....??? Still "one more thing".....in _every room_.....plenty to do......etc ad nauseum face palmium.....
Just for kicks I had _dropped_ 2Gs off my price sooooo 3 high ceilings,high garage,barrel,bow,arch,circle/spokes....for _straight pay_!!!
As I said , and fully admitted beforehand (which I think Homoaner took as chum) that I was financially depleted so ended up getting "small draws" to keep getting to work,etc
Add the 4 weeks to complete 300 sheets:blink: 
And do the math......

I am not ashamed to admit I got my *ss handed to me. I am enraged that I _helped_ this happen. 
I'm not alone in the aggravation either. All the other subs coming back umteen times for 'one thing they forgot' were not happy.
I didn't join in the bashing but I heard what they were saying.
I usually take my *ss kickings quietly as par for the course but this fiasco plus the shape I'm in,my truck is in and the morale of my crew is in spells *All Engines Full Stop*

I've had it with doing 'oh just wonderful' work and being treated like a_ special_ knuckledragger. Jobs no butcher is capable of yet driving home stopping a loaded Suburban on warped front rotors and no rear brakes on freakin I95....tying up my life waiting on Its Loading Monday oh no Tuesday....wait inspections (really??) Friday.....Monday.....OK I didn't need to make money last week, HoMos are living good everything must be f*ckn grand right?

Sorry....outburst.....I'd never make a decent ambassador...

So we're pretty much like our old favorite radio station...defunct and most likely our format will be flipped to Spanish......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The tranny ate it on my silver Monday ... tie rods are shot too ....Iv'e spent the last two days looking for something I can afford ! 


I hate car salesmen!
I hate banks!
I hate people who are willing to pay $76.000 for a truck !

Who the .... needs a $76.000 truck with a 5' bed??? :blink:



If I Put 2k down on a 10k truck the bank rolls thier eyes.

But If I put 2k down on a 40k truck They get all giddy!  

**** EM ! I'm tier 1 I'll find a truck Tomorrow .


----------



## mane3215 (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL, there is a whole LOT more to this story, but as a professional, I'll let Donnie ding me all he wants. Just so everyone knows, there are always two sides to every story. 

I was told he was the same way on all the jobs he does as well.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

mane3215 said:


> LOL, there is a whole LOT more to this story, but as a professional, I'll let Donnie ding me all he wants. Just so everyone knows, there are always two sides to every story.
> 
> I was told he was the same way on all the jobs he does as well.


Yep. Every job. Excellent quality despite the inorganization and obliviousness of the contractor or owner. You got your good drywall job. We rockers know both sides of the story. Didn't DING you either Chris, didn't mention your business or your attitude towards your guys either. Sorry I posted this on this particular thread ,if you haven't noticed this is a forum where Drywallers talk about the ups and downs of the trade. You're simply the last nail in the coffin of my willingness to deal with an indifferent atmosphere of construction. By no means are you the only one I'm finished dealing with.

PS: When it f*cks with your life those who aren't _fortunate_ do,indeed,take it personally.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

My work speaks for itself. It isn't quality or ability that keeps drywallers stumbling through jobs it's the universal nonsense that seems to run with this trade.
The longer you're stuck on a job the more time Murphy's gonna bite you in the *ass.
Plain and simple. 
First misconception: Hangers and Finishers can just 'work around' tools and materials from previous trades and phases....wrong....everything but the _floor_ gets hung and finished. That stuff isn't going to need moved one time. It needs moved constantly.
Second: "Ready".....ready means ready. Ready doesn't mean except one thing and this other one and that over there. It means all inspections have been passed and _what was complete at time of inspection_ is fully ready to cover. Running more wires,framing and HVAC are obviously not covered _after_ inspection. They aren't ready to hang either.
Third: Addons,Changes,Incidentals. Everyone thinks adding on more than originally agreed on should pay the same as original rate. Nope. There was a time frame in mind when the job started and cutting into the schedule further means more time more money. You don't pay your grocery bill then toss more stuff in the cart on the way out the door.

Sorry to ramble here but I'm not going to let this,or any, job or homeowner make me look like a fly-by-night. I've been hanging since 86 and crazy enough to be self employed since 91 without a bit of capital or backing. We've been through hell enough to drive it drunk with no headlights. I won't blame it _all_ on the market and its customers but they damned sure make it hard to stay professional and do a good job.
I completed the job, I left a few things we shouldn't have had to deal with in the first place undone and made sure our finisher associates get their money. 
I've kept it professional. In construction that is not always a sure thing. 

This is a prime example of why we've been subbing for straight hanging pay for years and even _that_ carries more headaches than it's worth.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

This is why I don't work for homeowners _*acting *_as the contractor. I have done it many years ago and I learned my lesson well.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> The tranny ate it on my silver Monday ... tie rods are shot too ....Iv'e spent the last two days looking for something I can afford !
> 
> 
> I hate car salesmen!
> ...


I hear ya man. I refuse to go in debt for a truck that's going to get beat up and have to be serviced at the dealer.
That's why I'm in an 85 'burban. I've also never got a car loan which is another strike against me having any credit. No debt equals no credit....never could figure that one out....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is why I don't work for homeowners _*acting *_as the contractor. I have done it many years ago and I learned my lesson well.


We live and learn, at least I hope we do. Did a house for a builder/home owner in August. He cut my price to shreds after the job was completed, and even after doing that he still owes me 2K:furious:. 
His name is NORMAN ELLIOT.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup. Key word "Live". 

OK whining session over. 
Despite the wagging tongues we _do_ get jobs done on schedule or we'd never get called for them. But that's the level of respect we get in the field shown for what it is. 
And as I said our work speaks for itself. Not the best hangers in the world,certainly better than alot around here. I'll be alot more anal about who I accept as recipient of our work from now on.

This entire rant was because I'm sick of biting my tongue. I'm glad I did because I see I'm not ridiculous in my expectations.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I did a house in the 90's on a K &B track where they loaded the cabinets and doors in the garage prior to drywall. At 6 am we put them all out in the street. The Super came by and we told him we didn't know who did it? I wonder if he learned from that?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I did a house in the 90's on a K &B track where they loaded the cabinets and doors in the garage prior to drywall. At 6 am we put them all out in the street. The Super came by and we told him we didn't know who did it? I wonder if he learned from that?


I wouldn't have thought twice about that move Willy ! :thumbsup:


I would have done the same thing !


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> I did a house in the 90's on a K &B track where they loaded the cabinets and doors in the garage prior to drywall. At 6 am we put them all out in the street. The Super came by and we told him we didn't know who did it? I wonder if he learned from that?


ehhhh nope,probably not.


----------



## mane3215 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, again I wont go back and forth. 

As for my background, I am the homeowner, this was not built as my home but one of my investments. I renovate and flip homes and have since 2000. I have been the gc on all of my properties which to date has been over 50. This one due to some circumstances in my life ended up being converted into a house I will live in.

I also run a successful landscaping company that grosses over 7 figures. Not to toot my own horn, but to give a bit of background about myself. I am not some home owner with ridiculous expectations.

A professional, performs his trade and performs it well. They don't hang a board, and smoke a cigarette; repeat. Actually, they don't smoke in a customers house at all and throw butts all over the ground. They don't show up to work at 10am and leave at 2 and talk about how there "Is always something". They do not bitch about something holding up one room of a 4000sq' home when there is an entire house to hang. They show up every day to work. The list goes on and on.

A gentleman who works with you said that this is how it always is working with you. I'm not surprised. A piss poor attitude at the end of a job because you cant manage your own finances and personal life is not my problem, its yours. You don't bring your personal issues to work with you, well Donnie does, but a professional does not.

Well, fortunately, I was able to deal with a true professional, the finisher who followed you. A breathe of fresh air, and I was more than happy to give him his $4500.00 remaining balance.

There is a reason you have been in business since 91 and have nothing to show for it, I would suggest a different path in life friend.


----------



## mane3215 (Jun 26, 2014)

Also, no mention of how I gave you an advance draw to buy tools to do your job, or the nice Bosch planer I bought you and told you that you could have it to help you out.

Funny how things are always left out of every story.


----------



## mane3215 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, lastly, he was 1500.00 more than the guys I have used to do my past work so I by no means beat him up bad on his price, that was after I beat him up. I don't need to mention that a company I received a bid from who does pretty good work has a ton of overhead that a guy doing this without a company does not. 

Also, in MD it is illegal to perform ANY work on a residence without an MHIC license and proper insurances.


All that being said, Donnie, though at the end was not at all pleasant to deal with did do a very good job hanging. One of the best hangers I have seen, so I certainly will not take that from him. Just very very unprofessional.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you address any of these problems before the job was complete? If not, you're as much at fault as anyone.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This Is getting good!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I said what I had to say. We aren't the only subs who had the same silly headaches on this job. Your attitude towards each trade that dealt with you tells the tale. No worries, we prefer "contractors" who know what the f*ck they're doing anyway. Not everyone can live on rent free property and act like they started with nothing. Some of us weren't pimping "*******" or kneeling in the right place when the bubble burst.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Please, lock this thread and save it for postarity.


----------

